# Candice Swanepoel - Oscar de la Renta Resort 2011 - (x7)



## Kurupt (18 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2011)

megageile superlange Beine


----------



## Q (13 Okt. 2011)

Candice is freakin' hot :thumbup: THX


----------

